# Does the bull's physical size matter with heifers?



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

When breeding heifers that weigh 700 pounds or so, does the size of the bull matter. I have a friend that will allow me to bring my heifers to his pasture 2 at a time to breed to his low birth weight bull but I went to see him and he is huge. I am scared he will hurt them trying to breed. Is my concern unfounded?


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Nope. It's an issue all right. Depending on the breeds and what you mean by huge.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Yes it does! A heifer should weigh at least 60% of the bull or he could hurt her. remember she has to support him too (when he is on her). It would be a shame to have too put one down for a broken leg or hip or back. So your concerns are well founded.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

We took one of our heifers to be bred a couple of weeks ago. The bull way way too big for her and we had to pull her out. Her legs were buckling under his weight...they were both jerseys. After just 3 attempts at breeding her she was limping. If we hadn't pulled her out he would have been hurt badly.

You can't put a 700lb heifer in with a 2000lb bull.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

That's what I thought. He is not 2000 but he is not far from it. I was guessing 1750. Guess I better come with plan B. Thanks all.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

If you aren't worried about purebreeding, you have anyone nearby you that runs Highlands, Lowlines, Dexters......or maybe a yearling bull that should be able to do the job but should be lightweight enough to not hurt your heifer by his sheer weight?


----------



## fitz (Jan 7, 2010)

Your concern is certainly not unfounded but I usually give more attention to a Bull's birthweight numbers. Unless he is just lazy an older bull is often easier on his cows than a young inexperienced bull. A good seasoned bull will place most of his weight on his hind legs and use the cow to balance.

fitz


----------

